# Bad Gas Mileage 1993 D21



## TripleStripeD21 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 1993 D21 2.4L 4x4 5 speed that seems to be eating gas to much, it has around 175,000 miles on. I have replaced the whole throttle body unit (Different Problem), replaced the spark plugs, fuel filter, distributor (Different problem), replaced tires (& filled them up to proper inflation), I've read that i should be gettting somewhere in the area of 15-20 mpg but ive been getting in the area of around 8-10 mpg, I'm looking for anything that could be the problem and/or solution.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a bad 02 sensor will give you poor mileage


----------

